

Order of the Occult Hand - lcasela
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order_of_the_Occult_Hand

======
mindcrime
_" It was as if an occult hand had taken Chuck Klosterman's radio, tuned away
from the Top 40 ear candy of Duran Duran and the Stray Cats, and tuned into
the satanic debauchery of Motley Crue."_

You had me at Motley Crue.

It's as if an occult hand reached down from the heavens and typed those words
on my keyboard. Weird...

